# TCS solenoid



## rheckman (Aug 28, 2018)

The Tcs solenoid on 1970 ram air is vacuumed from carb,but the 90 degree outlet is supposed to go back to vac advance on distributor?
If so do you not run vac advance to separate port on carb? Or is it teed at vac advance inlet at distributor?
Anybody?
Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hopefully someone knowledgeable will see this and give you a hand with some good info.

If not, you could join the PY forum if you haven't already, and ask this there. there are two forums on the PY forum that might be of use to you. Best of luck with this.

70-72 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH - PY Online Forums

Pontiac - Street - PY Online Forums


----------

